# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Kung Fu Dunk 2008 720p BluRay DTS x264-WiKi

## simanhdung1

Trong Kung Fu Dunk, Châu Kiệt Luân vào vai Lôi Phong, một cậu bé mồ côi bị bỏ rơi gần sân bóng rổ và đã được thầy giáo của trường kungfu nhận về nuôi và dạy dỗ. Với tài năng võ thuật thiên bẩm, Lôi Phong đã được một ông bầu bóng rổ phát hiện và đưa về đầu quân cho đội bóng của ông ta. Tại đây, Lôi Phong đã gặp và thầm thương trộm nhớ người quản lý đội bóng, một cô gái nhỏ nhắn dễ thương với đôi mắt to tròn sau cặp kính cận nhưng cô ấy lại dành tình cảm cho một chàng trai khác. Có lần, cô đem tặng đôi giày cho người cô thích nhưng đã bị anh ta từ chối thẳng thừng. Lôi Phong đã xuất hiện đúng lúc để giúp cô lau khô những giọt nước mắt và cả nỗi buồn và cô đã tặng anh chính đôi giày đó. Đau khổ, thất vọng nhưng anh chàng Lôi Phong thật thà, tốt bụng vẫn dốc hết sức để giúp người anh yêu thực hiện ước nguyện tình yêu với người con trai kia. Sau bao khó khăn, khổ luyện, Lôi Phong đã trở thành một cầu thủ bóng rổ nổi tiếng nhưng tình yêu anh dành cho người con gái kia vẫn mãi chỉ là một mối tình đơn phương.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0848538/ Ratings: 4.7/10 from 1,574 users Thể loại: Comedy | Sport

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Kung Fu Dunk 2008 720p BluRay DTS x264-WiKi
FS - Kung Fu Dunk 2008 720p BluRay DTS x264-WiKi Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Kung Fu Dunk 2008 720p BluRay DTS x264-WiKi*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

